

Show HN: Dropbox_ignore (gitignore for Dropbox) - swapagarwal
https://github.com/swapagarwal/dropbox_ignore

======
swapagarwal
This is in its very early stage of development. I'm looking for users who
would like to give this a try. (Use it only for testing purposes, for now!)

~~~
Killswitch
A README would be beneficial.

~~~
swapagarwal
oh yes! Set the following variables appropriately: DROPBOX_PATH (location of
your dropbox folder), LOCAL_FOLDER (location of the folder you want to sync),
CLOUD_FOLDER (location of that folder in your dropbox cloud), IGNORE_FILE
(location of the ignore file to be used) and you're good to go!

